# bobbers bobbers bobbers...



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

what are the "good" kind of bobbers for steelheading, the "heavy" kind that you can cast a long way?

ive tried some thill pencil bobbers and the foam bobber with the metal insert but i still cant cast them very far...is there something better?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

most guys and i too, use the foam bobbers w/the lead insert .there are 2 sizes , the larger is for the further casts. are you useing 6 lb test? have a lot of line on the reel. have a decent reel (long cast) type w/ the elongated spool?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ok....ill try the bigger size, i must have been using the little ones.

i dont think i have a long cast reel. its just plain looking. 

i think im going to spool it up with extra 4 lb. yo zuri fluorocarbon that i have left over from ice fishing. that stuff is very tough. i had a snag on it and felt like i was pulling on anchor rope.

what i had on it was 8lb. line from last year, so it was curled a bit. 

thanks freyed!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

HWF,

The two floats that I use the most are the 4.5gm and 7gm Drennan Loafers. But if I'm fishing big water and want to do some distance casting I'll switch to a #7 Blackbird Phantom. If you weight the float as it's supposed to be weighted, it will cast as well as the larger of the lead pin floats.

Wes


----------



## Steelie Junkie (Jul 2, 2004)

Get rid of those stupid bobbers with the metal plugs. They make a lot of noise and when ever you get snagged it's a goner. I see them floating by me all the time. I use Drennan floats such as the loafer and crystal avon. I also carry several balsa floats. Drennan's are tailored made for steelheading. They are made of clear plastic and have a slim profile. Thin floats are better suited for faster flows and wider ones for slow water. I find them very sensitive to light takes. Gander Mountain carries Drennan loafers, Avons and Bobbers. Erie Outfitter has a wide selection of floats and that's were I buy mine. They're not cheap, running a couple of bucks per float, but I rarely lose any of them. If you buy them make sure to get some float caps.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i appreciate all the advice.

good fishing!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Is this what you are talking about Steelie Junkie?
I'll try to find some local if they are...


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Call Rodmakers, bet they have them. 440-572-0400


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

Do you know the difference between a "strike indicator" and a bobber?

... about $2  


Someone had to say it.
--coach


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Hardwaterfan...Just keep in mind that the profile of the bobber will determine how much the wind is able to move it. The bigger (wider) the bobber, the more it will act like a big sail.


----------



## pitbullfisher56 (Feb 16, 2005)

go with the blackbird phantom. Since I switched I have noticed more strikes. No more foam with lead inserts for the steelie fisherman.


----------

